

Ask HN: Where do we find freelancers/partners for frontend implementation? - sspross

Shall we work with companies like psd2html.com &#x2F; thesiteslinger.com &#x2F; pixel2html.com &#x2F; netlingshq.com &#x2F; markup-service.com etc. or are there other ways? What or which services do you prefer?<p>We&#x27;re a small agency from Switzerland and we&#x27;re looking for a (if possible long term) partnership in frontend implementation (HTML, CSS, JS). These kind of guys are quit rare in Switzerland so we&#x27;re looking worldwide. There is no need to come to Switzerland, we can work via E-Mail and e.g. Skype.<p>Thanks for hints!
======
pedalpete
Can you give a description of what your company is doing? For lots of one-off
work, freelancer or something similar might work. How complex are your UIs?
Are you doing design in house? Where is server-side dev being done?

~~~
sspross
I'm sorry, I forgot to write about this: We're allink.ch and we do a lot of
Brand and Web Design/Development. ATM we create everything inhouse, from
Design, over Frontend until backend (Django). But as I mentioned above, our
Frontend guys are quit busy so we're looking for freenlancers/partners.

